# step pad triggers



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the Spirit Halloween Jumping Spider and one of the cheap step pad triggers. I noticed the TOTs like to jump on my pad over and over, so I do not believe this trigger will last very long. I purchased a commercial version from Halloween FX for a different prop. My question is this, does anyone know where to get a connector that I could use on the commercial step pad that would allow it to plug into my Jumping Spider?


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

My fix to having the Tot's jump on the pad was to place it under a piece of carpet or "Runner" that was laid down on the sidewalk.This also allowed me to run cables across the sidewalk without being a tripping hazard. I used a 20' extension from the local guitar store to remote the pad away from the spider so that the person stepping on the pad was not the one standing near the spider. About 1 in 3 people step on the pad which makes it seem pretty random. I do get a lot of traffic through there though so it goes off pretty regularly.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I used a Molex 2-pin (or equivalent) connector for my spider. I got the connectors at AllElectronics.com. Here's the one I used:
http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/CON-242/2-PIN-CONNECTOR-W/HEADER-.10/1.html

I think I had to trim the connector a bit to get it to fit in the spider socket, but the pin spacing is correct.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Both are good suggestions, I really think a commercial step pad would solve the issue. I t comes with bare wires so I was looking to find the connector


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

robp790,

I sent you a PM.


----------

